# Northwest Ga. Camo Pattern Suggestions and Reviews



## motoman76 (Feb 13, 2020)

The time has come to update the camo wardrobe, and i'm looking for the right pattern match for the Appalachian foothills region. overall comfort and quality is obviously just as important, so what are y'all using? I have been considering Under Armour's camo line due to its comfortable design but have never seen or used their camo pattern in this region. Any advice or suggestions is welcome! 


Thanks!


----------



## motoman76 (Feb 13, 2020)

The NOMAD gear appears to be quality stuff as well. Anybody had any experience with that brand?


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 14, 2020)

As long as the camo is based on earth tone colors itll be fine. The exact camo pattern you end up with is the least important hunting decision you'll ever have to make.

I think ive killed more in olive green carhartt pants and a green longsleeve button-up than i have in camo. But I must say last year, at walmart I bought a long sleeve camo shirt made out of that breathable material used in workout clothes that I really liked once it got hot. Its camo but I honestly dont know what kind.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 14, 2020)

Red and black Buffalo plaid Wool has been a staple for generations.   Here is a link to a hunting coat that appears to be from the 30s. (That is even a little before my time.)

Serioulsy, the cammo pattern will absolutely mean more to you than it will to t he deer. Pick a pattern that makes you feel invisible and will help you to remain silent and still. Being still is way more important than camo color.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 14, 2020)

camo pattern is not important. find something that is comfortable and good quality that will last

I'm a big fan of Nomad. They make great stuff and their company is run by great people


----------



## TomC (Feb 15, 2020)

I'd recommend buying a mesh leafy suit and wear it over whatever you want. Throw in a good head net and mesh gloves. Shot a big buck a couple of years ago wearing the leafy suit over a golf shirt and slacks (was running late that afternoon) and is my go to during turkey season.

I don't think the pattern matters.....AT ALL. Marketing hype if you ask me. The leafy suit I I have is a cheapo Red Head from Bass Pro. By April I'm normally wearing it over shorts and a breathable Columbia type shirt. Need to buy another as its about slap worn out I've worn it so much!


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 15, 2020)

X2 on the leafy suit. I wear mine a good bit. Otherwise, I’ve become quite fond of the ATACS TDX camo pattern. 
I purchased the Browning Broadhead pants, long sleeve shirt and 1/4 zip pullover for the cooler mornings.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Feb 15, 2020)

I’m a big fan in Ol Tom gear, Mossy Oak patterns and I also like the Realtree Timber pattern


----------



## Gadget (Feb 16, 2020)

Gut_Pile said:


> camo pattern is not important. find something that is comfortable and good quality that will last



Yes...Positioning and setup is way more important than camo pattern. Talk to Timber1, him and his Dad have killed many many birds in NW Ga on public land wearing any old camo, even some drab clothing with no pattern. Think I made a post about him being able to kill turkey wearing a white Tshirt


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 16, 2020)

TomC said:


> I'd recommend buying a mesh leafy suit and wear it over whatever you want. Throw in a good head net and mesh gloves. Shot a big buck a couple of years ago wearing the leafy suit over a golf shirt and slacks (was running late that afternoon) and is my go to during turkey season.
> 
> I don't think the pattern matters.....AT ALL. Marketing hype if you ask me. The leafy suit I I have is a cheapo Red Head from Bass Pro. By April I'm normally wearing it over shorts and a breathable Columbia type shirt. Need to buy another as its about slap worn out I've worn it so much!


I got the mesh leaf suit back when they first hit the market. It is awesome. I've had deer, turkeys,  squirrels even birds close enough to grab over the years. Perfect for the warmer months. I got to get some dye and recolor because it's faded to a light grey but still works


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 16, 2020)

I’ve got one and plan to use it this year. It is kinda of a darker colored green base, but  once stuff starts growing, it should disappear . Down side is the pocket situation, but a mouth call has served me well in the past....no need for many pockets.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 16, 2020)

BASS1FUN said:


> I’m a big fan in Ol Tom gear, Mossy Oak patterns and I also like the Realtree Timber pattern



I have an Ol Tom light jacket that I wear after the foilage greens up around mid spring. It's a perfect blend for the North Georgia surroundings. And what I like as a bonus is that I've washed it a few times a year for 10 or more years and it still looks as new. Hasn't faded.
March and early April I find that my deer huntin clothes work the best. But I don't know what they are. Probably a mix of Realtree or Mossy oak fall hardwoods.
I think in wet spring woods, especially dark pines, that the old army camoflauge work very VERY well!!
Good luck man!!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 16, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> I’ve got one and plan to use it this year. It is kinda of a darker colored green base, but  once stuff starts growing, it should disappear . Down side is the pocket situation, but a mouth call has served me well in the past....no need for many pockets.


I wear fatigues underneath for the usual pocket items but everything else is in a pack or in my turkey vest


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 16, 2020)

I also like the red head brand pants and shirt I got at cabela's last season. Cool for those hot last days of turkey and most of deer season. 90% polyester 10%spandex real tree


----------



## BullochCounty (Feb 16, 2020)

been wearing the same camo off the walmart shelf for past 5 years. whole deal cost me about 50$ and you cant beat it. when it finally wears out ill trash it and go spend another 50$. some people walk around the woods these days wearing clothing that costs more than the vehicle they pulled up in and still cant kill anything. what a shame. but ive heard if you dont wear sitka you cant kill anything


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 16, 2020)

Lots of times late season I hunt with a mesh leafy suit over jeans and a long sleeve grey shirt.

The other times my camo is a mis mash of patterns....turkeys and deer do not care what you are wearing....limiting movement no matter what you wear is the key.


----------

